# JVM kann nicht über die jvm.dll gestartet werden?



## dust258 (12. Jan 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer DLL mit der eine Java-Applikation gesteuert wird. Der Source-Code liegt nicht vor. Angesteuert wird die DLL aus einer C++ Applikation.
Und zwar wird beim Programmstart die Methode 
_„int ret = (*LOAD_JAVAVM)(InstallPath, maxMem„_
aufgerufen. Wie Ihr euch vielleicht denken könnt, wird hier die JVM gestartet.

Das Ganze funktioniert auch sehr gut, nur auf einem Rechner erhalte ich von der DLL die Fehlermeldung  „JVM_NOT_AVAILABLE	 -7  // JVM is not available“.

Der Rechner hat „Windows 7 Business 64x“. Java 6 Update 23 ist installiert (Ich habe sowohl die 32 als auch die 64 bit Version versucht). Auch die Neuinstallation von Java hat nichts gebracht. 
Ich habe also versucht den Fehler in einer Virtuellen Maschine nachzustellen (Sauberes Windows 7 64x mit Java 32x), ohne Erfolg (wird normal ausgeführt). 

Ich bin mir relativ sicher das die DLL den richtigen Pfad findet, da sich der Fehler verändert wenn ich den Ordner „C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\client“ lösche:



> „Cannot load neither C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\Bin\client\jvm.dll nor
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\server\jvm.dll“



Das zu steuernde Programm läuft übrigens ohne Probleme, wenn ich es über die beiliegende .exe starte. Der Test auf der Java-Seite liefert auch keinen Fehler:
Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob Java auf meinem Computer funktioniert?

Ich bin mit Java noch nicht so bewandert. Fällt euch vielleicht noch etwas ein, was den Start der JVM  durch die jvm.dll verhindern könnte? Ich bin ratlos...


----------



## Empire Phoenix (12. Jan 2011)

Starte die jvm doch einfach ordentlich als supprocess über die java.exe? Statt da in irgetwelchen dlls rumzuarbeiten. Denke mal da steht noch irgentetwas drinnen was bei dem Rechner benötigt wird.


----------

